# Quelqu'un qui marchait beaucoup



## fratere

Buongiorno. 
All'interno di una traduzione in tema di orientamento professionale, devo tradurre la frase "_C'était quelqu'un qui marchait beaucoup"_ riferita a un dipendente che ha ora trovato una collocazione all'interno di un gruppo. Ha un significato idiomatico questa frase? forse nel senso di "era qualcuno che faticava a trovare il proprio posto/la propria collocazione" ? Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Fratere,
Espresso così, direi che il significato è letteralmente "uno che camminava molto (a piedi)". Per dire che era (molto) in gamba, che raccoglieva (molto) successo, si usano gli avverbi "fort" o "bien". La tua interpretazione sarebbe possibile con il verbo al _plus-que-parfait_: "C'était quelqu'un qui avait beaucoup marché" (anche al _passé composé_: "C'est quelqu'un qui a/avait beaucoup marché"). Se vogliamo essere sicuri, dovresti fornire un brano più largo.


----------



## fratere

È difficile fornire un brano più lungo, perché si tratta di una trascrizione di interviste, anzi di brevi segmenti di intervista a diverse persone. L'intero brano è "C'était quelqu'un qui marchait beaucoup, et là, maintenant, il est parmi nous." 
Mah, a questo punto comincio a pensare che si riferisca effettivamente al fatto che la persona camminasse molto a piedi. In un'intervista precedente si dice che si era rotto entrambe le gambe ed aveva in seguito subito varie operazioni. Forse esiste un legame tra le due cose....  boh!


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sembra una tipica transizione/introduzione da conduttore radiotelevisivo: "Era uno che camminava molto, e adesso (sempre a piedi) è (arrivato) qui, tra di noi" .


----------



## fratere

Si, in effetti la trascrizione commenterà un documentario. Lo lascio letterale e non se ne parli più! Grazie matou, sei sempre un aiuto prezioso!
Saluti da Paris.


----------

